
2017 and still no clean way to create a Docker volume backed by AWS EBS volumes - neopanz
I&#x27;m aware of joeduffy&#x2F;blocker, rancher&#x2F;convoy and Docker&#x27;s own &#x27;proof-of-concept&#x27;.<p>blocker requires Upstart,
convoy is not even integrated with RancherOS,
docker&#x27;s POC is... a proof-of-concept.<p>I&#x27;ve tried all three, they all require tinkering to some extent.<p>Come on Docker, can&#x27;t you provide us with one clean way to do this?<p>I&#x27;m sick and tired of experimenting with software, all I want is freaking volume and get back to solving my business problem.
======
ddebroy
Docker has launched a beta version of a volume plugin called CloudStor:
[https://docs.docker.com/docker-for-aws/persistent-data-
volum...](https://docs.docker.com/docker-for-aws/persistent-data-volumes/)

It currently supports EFS (in those regions where AWS supports EFS) and should
be easy to use when deploying a swarm using Docker4AWS
([https://docs.docker.com/docker-for-aws/](https://docs.docker.com/docker-for-
aws/)). EBS support is coming in the near future.

Disclaimer: I work for Docker

------
jienhua
REX-Ray offers EBS data volume for Docker:
[https://rexray.readthedocs.io/en/stable](https://rexray.readthedocs.io/en/stable)

FittedCloud offers an EBS Optimizer under the same framework:
[http://www.fittedcloud.com/blog/fittedcloud-aws-ebs-
optimize...](http://www.fittedcloud.com/blog/fittedcloud-aws-ebs-optimizer-
for-docker-containers/)

------
itamarst
Flocker does this: [http://flocker.readthedocs.io/en/latest/docker-
integration/c...](http://flocker.readthedocs.io/en/latest/docker-
integration/cloudformation.html)

~~~
neopanz
Flocker is a giant beast, now I need one more big dependency and start
generating client api certificates and so on.

I had one problem, now I have 2.

It should be as simple as specifying the driver in compose, maybe with one
apt-get install (or equivalent) command to install the driver, though I
content Docker should provide such basic driver directly.

------
hijinks
i know its not much help but kubernetes does it by mounting on the host then
volume mounting into the container.

